# How do I measure pitch?



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

How do I measure pitch? I have a 10 1/2" prop on my 25 tohatsu but have no idea of the pitch. I just added a jack plate and will probably need to cup the prop but would like to know what the pitch is ......
Thanks
Glenn :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.propellerpages.com/?c=articles&f=2006-03-27_manual_pitch_measurement


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

> http://www.propellerpages.com/?c=articles&f=2006-03-27_manual_pitch_measurement


Thanks Brett


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Or you can just look on the hub of the prop as it's usually stamped there 

Well atleast all of mine were.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes thank You Brett ... Hope you don't mind me re posting it ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If your gonna have it cupped just have the prop guy check it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

No numbers on the prop what so ever firecat. I di check that first.


----------



## ron (Aug 22, 2011)

> http://www.propellerpages.com/?c=articles&f=2006-03-27_manual_pitch_measurement


Link given by you helped a lot in measuring pitch. Keep updating.


----------

